# First cheese smoke with my new AMNPS!



## barnesski1 (May 6, 2012)




----------



## pops6927 (May 6, 2012)

nice looking start!


----------



## scarbelly (May 6, 2012)

Cant wait to see the end product


----------



## tyotrain (May 6, 2012)

great start.. Got to love the AMNPS...


----------



## deersmoker58 (May 6, 2012)

Like the frozen bottle of ice!  Had not thought of that.  The cheese that surprised me the most when i smoked it was provolone.  Changed the whole character of the cheese.  It was really good.


----------



## barnesski1 (May 7, 2012)

The finished product.


----------



## barnesski1 (May 7, 2012)

The finished product!


----------



## scarbelly (May 7, 2012)

Congrats on a great cheese smoke


----------



## venture (May 7, 2012)

Looks great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## barnesski1 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement!  I never bothered smoking cheese because I never had a way to cold smoke until the AMNPS.  It seems like a great product that I was lucky enough to find on this website!!  I'm looking forward to all the new doors that have opened with cold smoking.


----------

